# Feedback on Personal Statement Draft? USC Film Production Freshman App.



## azarc2121 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi everyone,
This is my first day on this site but it seems really helpful. I have been working on my application for USC and was wondering if anyone could take a look at my personal statement? 
Thank you.


----------



## burner1234567890 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello! I am a current undergraduate student  I can take a look for you!


----------



## JohnnyLazaro (Sep 1, 2021)

I'll give it a look!


----------

